# SNF Consolidated billing??



## herrera4 (Nov 23, 2010)

Medicare recently took back a pymt based on SNF Consolidated billing. This is the first example I have ever had pertaining to this? Looking up on web, can we bill SNF for this? Not sure how this works, any info would be helpful thanks


----------



## MelissaB1 (Nov 23, 2010)

You will have to bill Medicare for the professional component (26 modifier) and the SNF for the technical component (TC modifier). If it was a supply such as medication used in an injection you can bill the SNF for that and Medicare won't be billed anything in that case.
Hope that helps! Consolidated billing can be a pain and it's been my experience that the website isn't very helpful....go figure!


----------



## herrera4 (Nov 24, 2010)

I think I was more confused after I looked at the web. But this was just a debridement code, would these rules still apply?? thanks again


----------



## MelissaB1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I personally have never run across a takeback for consolidated billing for a debridement code so I honestly don't know for that one. In my office we have to do consolidated billing for x-rays and medications used. Sorry!


----------

